# mi è venuto...



## IlPetaloCremisi

Come si dice in spagnolo "mi è venuta la tosse/ l'influenza..."?

Dubito si possa dire me ha venido la tos...


Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Si direbbe "me ha entrado la tos" quando uno comincia a tossere. Per l'influenza ("la gripe") si mpotrebbe dire "He cogido la gripe". Il verbo "coger" si può dire anche con "constipado" o "resfriado". Un altro verbo, più colloquiale, sarebbe "pillar".

Esempi: "Si no te abrigas vas a coger (pillar) un constipado/un resfriado".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero por ejemplo para decir "mi è venuto mal di testa" ? "Me ha entrado mal de cabeza"? Me suena mal...


----------



## ri*

Yo digo simplemente "tengo tos"
mi è venuta l'influenza- he cogido un resfriado/una gripe (?)


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero por ejemplo para decir "mi è venuto mal di testa" ? "Me ha entrado mal de cabeza"? Me suena mal...




Sì, si potrebbe dire "Me ha entrado dolor de cabeza" o "tengo dolor de cabeza". "Me ha venido dolor de cabeza" si capisce e suona possibile.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Cecilio said:


> Sì, si potrebbe dire "Me ha entrado dolor de cabeza" o "tengo dolor de cabeza". "Me ha venido dolor de cabeza" si capisce e suona possibile.



"Si potrebbe dire" e "suona possibile" sono due espressioni che mi fanno pensare che in realtà non si usi molto dire "me ha entrado dolor de cabeza...o mi sbaglio?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

ri* said:


> Yo digo simplemente "tengo tos"
> mi è venuta l'influenza- he cogido un resfriado/una gripe (?)



Però se ci si pensa bene, c'è una leggera differenza tra il dire "ho la tosse" e "mi è venuta la tosse"; ad esempio, in una frase di questo tipo : se queja del hecho que, como es tan alto, cuando viaja en aviòn siempre "gli viene" dolor de rodillas. Usare il verbo venire anzichè tenere implica più che il dolore sia effetto di una causa...mi spiego?


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> "Si potrebbe dire" e "suona possibile" sono due espressioni che mi fanno pensare che in realtà non si usi molto dire "me ha entrado dolor de cabeza...o mi sbaglio?



No, no, si dice di solito. Per esempio: "Después de tres horas estudiando me ha entrado un dolor de cabeza que no veas".


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Però se ci si pensa bene, c'è una leggera differenza tra il dire "ho la tosse" e "mi è venuta la tosse"; ad esempio, in una frase di questo tipo : se queja del hecho que, como es tan alto, cuando viaja en aviòn siempre "gli viene" dolor de rodillas. Usare il verbo venire anzichè tenere implica più che il dolore sia effetto di una causa...mi spiego?



También te puede "entrar" dolor de rodillas. La tua frase potrebbe essere: "siempre le entra/le da/acaba con/(le viene) dolor de rodillas".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ok, quindi nella frase che ho scritto nell'ultimo post si direbbe : se queja del hecho que, como es tan alto, siempre le entra dolor de rodillas cuando viaja en aviòn ?


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Ok, quindi nella frase che ho scritto nell'ultimo post si direbbe : se queja del hecho que, como es tan alto, siempre le entra dolor de rodillas cuando viaja en aviòn ?



Sì, si può dire così.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie mille Cecilio!


----------



## Neuromante

No es por interrumpir este hermoso diálogo pero se puede usar también el verbo "dar" en reflexivo:

_Me ha dado la tos_

_Me ha dado tos  /  Me ha dado dolor de cabeza_


----------



## Cecilio

Gracias por tu post, no menos hermoso... Efectivamente, también se puede utilizar el verbo "dar" en estos casos, tal como  se había sugerido en el caso del avión y las rodillas.

Por lo demás, decir que estas expresiones ("me da", "me entra") tienen muchos más usos, aparte de los relacionados con enfermedades o delencias. Por ejemplo: "Me da miedo que pueda pasar eso" o "Me han entrado dudas al respecto".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Me han entrado dudas al respecto = mi sono venuti dei dubbi al riguardo?

E per esempio : mi è venuta voglia di chiamarti = me han entrado ganas de llamarte?

Perdonad todas estas preguntas pero es que en italiano " mi è venuto/a..." se usa en muchisimos casos...


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> E per esempio : mi è venuta voglia di chiamarti = me han entrado ganas de llamarte?



Corretto! In spagnolo gli usi di "entrar" in questo senso sono molti. Ma penso che una frase come "Me han venido ganas de llamarte" si potesse anche dire, si capisce molto bene già che il verbo "venir" ha un significato molto ampio.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie grazie grazie! Finalmente comincio a capirci qualcosa...!


----------



## GIANPA

Puedo dar más expresiones que he oído en alguna ocasión.
Mi abuela que era andaluza decía: apaga la televisón, que me levanta dolor de cabeza, o se me levanta dolor de cabeza...pero no usaba esta expresión para un dolor de espalda o de rodillas, porque el dolor se levantaba en sentido vertical hacia arriba, hasta la cabeza.
También he escuchado decir que algo me pone dolor de cabeza....¿como si se pusiera un sombrero? No sé.


----------

